

Gulp-obfuscate Zalgo setting - bitmilitia
http://mikegroseclose.github.io/gulp-obfuscate/

======
dropscience
Nice! This reminds me of my favorite SO answer:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/1732454/3210397](http://stackoverflow.com/a/1732454/3210397)

~~~
zalgo
TH̘Ë͖́̉ ͠P̯͍̭O̚​N̐Y̡ H̸̡̪̯ͨ͊̽̅̾̎Ȩ̬̩̾͛ͪ̈́̀́͘
̶̧̨̱̹̭̯ͧ̾ͬC̷̙̲̝͖ͭ̏ͥͮ͟Oͮ͏̮̪̝͍M̲̖͊̒ͪͩͬ̚̚͜Ȇ̴̟̟͙̞ͩ͌͝S̨̥̫͎̭ͯ̿̔̀ͅ

------
epaladin
Wow, trying to catch up on what the heck is going on there is strangely
educational. [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6579844/how-does-zalgo-
te...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6579844/how-does-zalgo-text-work)

------
zatkin
HTML tags lea͠ki̧n͘g fr̶ǫm ̡yo​͟ur eye͢s̸ ̛l̕ik͏e liq​uid pain

------
tlarkworthy
so the logic is still clear, albiet obsured sometimes, just the variable names
are crazy.

If I paste in geany or IDEA, the bleeding outside of the line is removed,
though the characters are still weird. If I run it through google closure
compiler, I get (advanced_optimizations) :-

function(c){return c.d=[{name:"+",a:function(a,b){return
a+b}},{name:"-",a:function(a,b){return a-b}},{name:" _"
,a:function(a,b){return a_b}},{name:"/",a:function(a,b){return
a/b}}],c.c=c.d[0],c.b=function(a,b,d){return
a=parseFloat(a||0),b=parseFloat(b||0),c.result=d.a(a,b)},c.e("[left, right,
operator]",function(){return c.b(c.left,c.right,c.c)})};

~~~
mmgutz
Was about to say the same. Uglify would clean it up as well.

------
AYBABTME
If you use logrus for logging in Go, you can have your logs enhanced with
[https://github.com/aybabtme/logzalgo](https://github.com/aybabtme/logzalgo)

------
officialjunk
while not zalgo, this font also does odd things
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏

̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏ ̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏

------
mcosta
This is not obfuscation, it is a fun cesar cypher. A very fun one, indeed.

------
macu
Replace [^\x00-\x7F] with '' to get the original ;)

------
html5web
z̡͚͕͇̰̹ͩ̾ͯ̊ͩ̅̓͛ͮ̅̇ͮa̘̲̦̞͚̦̺̫̺͓̮̜͓͔̬͈̓ͯ͑ͤ́ͪ͛ͣ̊̚͘͢͞ͅl̢̳̪̬̺̝̱̳̜̟̆ͭ́ͫ̄̈́͋ͫ̅̃̉́̈́ͪ͜g̴̨̛̬̠̖͉̩̬̦͉̬̈́̓ͫ̇̔̿̿͗̉͊͋͂̀ͭ͂ͪ͑́͟oͩ̈́̇ͮ͑͗̽̇͂̊͒͗̃̋̑ͬ̂͘҉̸̡̢̛̺̫̫͖͎̳̻͇̫͖̪͓̯͍̋ͩ̆̏̿̒̾̒ͩ̎̓ͪ̾ͭ

